# (BDD) Feeling so ugly you want to die



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a severe case of BDD. Sometimes I feel that I'm so ugly I don't even want to live. It is hard because I have to deal with this every single day. I have tormenting thoughts that race through my mind about negative things people have said about my appearance and I feel like this is controlling me and everything I do. I don't think I will ever be comfortable in my skin, that's why I feel suicidal. The only way to fix this to me is plastic surgery but I don't have the money to do that and I don't want to make things worse. This sucks so bad. I wish God would just change me.


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

You're 18 right now, unless your parents are wealthy you certainly won't have the money for plastic surgery. So, study hard, work hard, get rich, and in a decade or before, get plastic surgery. Who needs god when you have hands to get the money and plastic surgery?

and you're realising about your BDD now? after 950 posts?


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

Plastic surgery isn't the way to go, I always think they make people look worse. I can relate to you when you think back at all the negative things people have said about your appearance, I do that too, going all the way back to my school days to the present. I look in the mirror and look/feel disgusting, but plastic surgery isn't going to fix anything so I just have to live with it. 

If you feel suicidal I urge you to speak to a professional or failing that someone you trust.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Drunky said:


> Plastic surgery isn't the way to go, I always think they make people look worse. I can relate to you when you think back at all the negative things people have said about your appearance, I do that too, going all the way back to my school days to the present. I look in the mirror and look/feel disgusting, but plastic surgery isn't going to fix anything so I just have to live with it.
> 
> If you feel suicidal I urge you to speak to a professional or failing that someone you trust.


Plastic surgery can definitely help and don't even pretend otherwise. I have BDD too and plastic surgery if done right could boost my confidence levels ten fold.


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

If it boost your confidence and make you feel better then yeah I suppose it can help, but don't necessarily make you look better.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

LichtLune said:


> Plastic surgery can definitely help and don't even pretend otherwise. I have BDD too and plastic surgery if done right could boost my confidence levels ten fold.





Drunky said:


> If it boost your confidence and make you feel better then yeah I suppose it can help, but don't necessarily make you look better.


Statistics about people with BDD who get surgeries and actually feel better about how they look are extremely low. That's like saying the cure for SAD is to be drunk or high all the time.

Like any other mental disorder, CBT and medication, if needed, are the only effective options.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Cosmetic surgery helps when you have an objectively observable problem with your appearance. If you're born with a birth defect, it will help because it will reduce or eliminate the negative feedback you're currently getting from other people. But being anxious about a birth defect is not BDD.

BDD is having a perfectly fine nose but wishing you had a different nose and thinking that having the different nose will somehow make your life different. Plastic surgery isn't going to help in that case because you're not getting any negative feedback about it from other people, so there won't be any change in your experience.


----------

